# ElGouna Visit



## Joseph1086 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello everyone
I am coming from Dubai for a short visit to ElGouna, how is it like now? last time I have been there it was in 2009? where can I meet people chat and grab a drink? I would like to make new friends during my short stay as I know for sure being alone there is going to be boring.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The Club House is possibly the best place to meet people. Puddleducks restaurant nearby is a sociable place too.


----------

